# TV Sony demora en salir la imagen



## Juortcast (Sep 14, 2006)

Tengo un incomveniente con el tv sony de 29". Inicialmente no daba imagen, arregle este problema. ahora ocurre que cuando se prende se demora como 10 a 15 segundos para dar la imagen en la pantalla. El audio se escucha bien. lo apago y lo prendo de nuevo y la imague sale normal sin la demora que describo.


----------



## rafa123 (Dic 1, 2006)

hola compañero... podria ser que la base del cinescopio este sulfatada ¡¡ checala y si es eso cambiala¡¡


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2006)

revisa el circuito IK

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm

deve estar demorando tambien cuando cambias de canal?


----------



## skull (Dic 1, 2006)

yo tamien tengo una sony y se demora lo mesmo,de hecho claro es un poco mas de 10seg,la fui a cambier,y probaron dos teles mas y son todas asi,no es problema,segun el loco de sony es por que hace un escaneo de todo los ciruitos ( no le crei mucho),pero no es problema de la tele


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2006)

revisa el circuito IK


----------



## Salazar (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola colegas ...Pues les comento ....Ese sintoma lo hemos visto en muchos ,,,pero muchos televisores sony y en un 99.9 % a sido necesario cambiar la pantalla.
Las pantallas sony a medida que empiezan a presentar catodos sucios ,,,Muestran este sintoma y a veces la imagen arranca intermitente y luego se estabiliza.
Puedes intentar bloquear el circuito IK.
Coloca tres resistencias de 180K unidas por un extremo,las tres puntas de las resistencias que quedan coloca cada punta a cada catodo asi engañas al circuito IK.


----------



## yisnier (Ene 4, 2007)

Saludos a todos:
Disculpen que me introduzca en sus intercambios de experiencias, pero es que me estoy introduciendo en el tema de las TV y tengo una SONY que tiene una falla muy parecida a la del colega Juortcast y me gustaria saber cual es el circuito IK.
Se lo agradecere muchisimo.
Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## dagger (Ene 22, 2009)

Los conceptos pueden ser valederos o erroneos segun las ocaciones.y las ganas de aconsejar o criticar al dope.....el realidad segun el modelo el Tv Sony Deberia tardar entre 8 y 9 segundos en encender cuando esta el tubo frio.".es lo normal y correcto".Por eso vemos parpadear el led..cada parpadeo es el  resultado de revisar cada una de las secciones de televisor,cuando termina el 8 o 9 parpadeo el tubo enciende..depende si son 8 o 9 secciones de rastreo.Luego cuando el filamento del tubo esta caliente enciende mucho mas rapido.solo hace el sensado de salida vertical y abl
saludos


----------

